# Winning Hounds



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

I went down to Cameron, MO. the weekend before last to attend the Western Regionals of The American Hunting Basset Associaton. I entered both my 4.5 year old Barney and my 8.5 month old Benny. 
Barney won the Open Class field trial. His first win. He place third in the nationals last March.
I entered both dogs in the bench show and Benny won Best of Show. 

From this:










To this in just 6.5 months:











.


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

congrats makes ya feel good after all the hard work put into them.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

That's awesome, congrats to you and the dogs.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Congrats to both Dogs!!!!! OH you too

I will have to pass this on to Ron in Mears


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

Congrats....looking good on a bench.


----------



## DDay (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats! Nice looking hound.


----------

